# Perez sued....YES!



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2006)

According to fadedyouth he has been SERVED


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

His column is entertaining but he deserves it.  He has taken it a bit too far.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 11, 2006)

Who are we talking about here?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Who are we talking about here?_

 
2nd that!
Who *ARE* we talking about?


----------



## little teaser (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Who are we talking about here?_

 
check out his web site perezhilton.com


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Mario Lavanderia. "Perez Hilton"


----------



## amoona (Dec 11, 2006)

Perez Hilton - perezhilton.com ... I LOVE HIM HAHA! I heard about this a while back on TMZ.com. It's kinda weird but I've become a celebrity gossip whore since I started my new job. It's a very boring job so all I do is sit online all day, I'm either on myspace, specktra, facebook, or perezhilton.com haha.

Yea he takes it too far but it's all in good fun, even the celebrities he talks smack about get it and they'll pose with him for pics and stuff. He's hilarious. He always says the only person he truly hates is Jennifer Aniston and Kristen Dunst haha don't know why but whatever.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Perez Hilton - perezhilton.com ... I LOVE HIM HAHA! I heard about this a while back on TMZ.com. It's kinda weird but I've become a celebrity gossip whore since I started my new job. It's a very boring job so all I do is sit online all day, I'm either on myspace, specktra, facebook, or perezhilton.com._

 
I used to do the same thing but my work blocked specktra.com and perezhilton.com.  I makes me sooo sad!


----------



## amoona (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I used to do the same thing but my work blocked specktra.com and perezhilton.com.  I makes me sooo sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha dude i'd quit if that pulled that on me! i'm a receptionist and seriously all i do is pick up phone calls and transfer them so it gets boring. thank God for specktra and perez hilton haha.


----------



## CrystalStars (Dec 13, 2006)

try hitting up livejournal and getting on ohnotheydidnt That place is amazing and 50 times better than all the rest. Mostly because people get things from all the gossip places. 

I think perez is an asshole. His site is a main reason Lance from NSync had to come out of the closet. Lance's mom read on Perez's site about Lance being at some gay club and he didnt get a chance to tell him mom himself. I think shit like that is WRONG. Not to mention he steals all his pictures from other sites. He is a vulture.


----------



## amoona (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystalStars* 

 
_try hitting up livejournal and getting on ohnotheydidnt That place is amazing and 50 times better than all the rest. Mostly because people get things from all the gossip places. 

I think perez is an asshole. His site is a main reason Lance from NSync had to come out of the closet. Lance's mom read on Perez's site about Lance being at some gay club and he didnt get a chance to tell him mom himself. I think shit like that is WRONG. Not to mention he steals all his pictures from other sites. He is a vulture._

 
Hey Lance seemed in good spirit he's always posing for pictures with Perez and they're friendly. All celebrity gossip is kinda shady when you look at it whether it's outting someone or just telling you they're pregnant. It is nobody's business. I'll admit I read it because I get bored and celebrities are more interesting then I am haha. I don't really take it that seriously.


----------



## Katura (Dec 15, 2006)

I love Perez...

I love reading that stuff when I'm at work.

He did steal alot of pictures...which is stupid...and is ALLLL up in everyones sh!t...but still..  I htink he's hilarious.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Really? I've never found him remotely funny. :/


----------

